# Attaching plates



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Hypothetically, if someone were to purchase a vehicle a distance from there house and needed to transport the vehicle back to their house could they attach plates from another one of the personally owned vehicles(or a vehicle they did have, but still have plates and insurance on) to transport it? 

Penaltys?
Likely scenerio?

Thanks!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

_Hypothetically...._hahaha. I love these questions.

_Likely scenerio? _You get stopped, plates get confiscated, car gets towed, and a criminal complaint (yes that means you will have to go to court) gets filed. Don't be a dummy just pay to get it towed to your house OR follow the instructions on the back of your registration to transfer plates properly. Remember that even if you dont make any driving mistakes most of us have computers in our cars and run plates randomly. You would be stupid to try and save a few bucks on a tow v.s. committing a crime and dealing with all the time and big money you will spend from getting caught.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

by the way the dollar amount for everything if you get caught will be well over $1000


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks guys....it was just a random question that came up in conversation that my friend and I had a disagreement on it...he said that there was a 3 day grace period from registering one cars plates to another , and that it was legal to transport a car with plates that belonged to you but not that car .... i told him he would have his car towed, but just wanted to check and see what other kind of legal stuff there was to back my argument....needless to say i think i won that bet


Thanks again guys!


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, you can attach actively registered Mass. plates to a newly purchased vehicle, you have to have insurance binder, you have to lose possession of the previously registered vehicle. You have 7 days to have the registry swap the plates. You have to have in your possession a bill of sale and/or title (filled out correctly) and the original registration.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

zebra3 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can attach actively registered Mass. plates to a newly purchased vehicle, you have to have insurance binder, you have to lose possession of the previously registered vehicle. You have 7 days to have the registry swap the plates. You have to have in your possession a bill of sale and/or title (filled out correctly) and the original registration.


Only if bought from a dealer.


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Right, a new or used car licensed dealer.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Correct ....he just has to look at the back of his reg. for that process. or the rmv website


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Look here for your info on Ch90s2...

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/forms/21426.pdf


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

It appears to me that it doesnt have to be a licensed dealer, it may also be a private party according to the rmv aslong as the conditions are met.

From rmv website:

If you own a vehicle or trailer and purchase a new vehicle or trailer from a dealer or purchase a used vehicle or trailer from a private party, you may transfer your registration to the newly acquired vehicle. Massachusetts allows a grace period of seven (7) calendar days from the date you dispose of your previous vehicle to register your newly acquired vehicle.

Under this grace period, the following conditions must be met:

You must be at least 18 years old. 
The newly acquired vehicle or trailer must be of the same type and have the same number of wheels as the previous vehicle or trailer. 
You must carry the transfer documents, which show the registration number to be transferred, in your vehicle. 
You must have lost possession of or disposed of your previous vehicle. 
The registration plates must be attached to the newly acquired vehicle.

Question # 2 Answears the driving around part on the link below

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/forms/21426.pdf


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

It does not have to be from a dealer, it can be private party.


----------

